# Regent Carb Linkage



## drk (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello All ,new to this forum. Have had Simplicity Regent 15 HP mower for 8 yrs. Has run great. Had problem with carb this week leaking gas into oil. Tried to take carb off to clean (Walbro LMT) carb and the linkage for choke came off before I had a chance to see how it was connected. The linkage has a hook that goes into hole on carb and the other end looks sort of like a paper clip and can not figure out what it went around???
Tried for a few hours and then gave up and put back together without it. Started ok but it seems like that also keeps tension on the throttle linkage and engine speed fluctuates.
Could someone please provide a link to schematic for this? Can not find on Briggs site
Briggs Model 31F777
Simplicity model 1693912
Should be easy enough but it is driving me crazy! The simplicity (no pun) of the "paper clip" end could go over/around /in just about anything but the several spots I have tried do not work.
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Gas in the oil sounds like a float problem in the carb. Good Luck


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I was thinking wore out and cracking fuel pump diaphram leaking into the block, if it has a mechanical pump. Sory DRK, No hints on the linkage, but welcome to the forum nonetheless. We've got some real knowlegable people here that should steer you in the right direction though. Hang on!


----------



## drk (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes it was a stuck float and that is resolved. Now need the linkage help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rsmith335 said:


> Gas in the oil sounds like a float problem in the carb. Good Luck


How does the gas get into the oil via the float? By getting past the rings while flooding?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

drk said:


> Yes it was a stuck float and that is resolved. Now need the linkage help.


Anything here that helps you? Parts and Diagrams for Briggs and Stratton 31F777-0124-E1


----------



## drk (Sep 4, 2010)

*thanks...still looking*

Thanks tractor beam but unfortunately it does not. I have looked at that and it shows the parts but unfortunately does not show how they go together.
Have had it running and it does ok but have it cobbled together and would like to put it back together correctly.
Thanks


----------



## varn99 (May 3, 2011)

Did you ever get this resolved? I have the EXACT same problem and did what you did and did not observe the paperclip end.

Thanks


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Took a minute to figure it out- the 'paper clip' end is the choke linkage- when the throttle is pushed, part of the linkage under the 'throttle cage' ( where the governer is) pushes the 'paper clip' and activates the choke- it sorta lays in the throttle cage - theres a slot in it. If the tractor has a manual choke- it wont have the paper clip part.

I know the other part of the thread is older- but when the float sticks when its off, fuel continues to flow into the combustion chamber - it fills it up - it can either seep by the rings or thru an open valve- running a motor with gas in the oil will eventually thin it out, gall the berings and destroy the motor.


----------

